# ICD 9 Code for Loeys-Dietz Syndrome



## mdm58 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have looked and looked and have not been able to find a Dx for this specific syndrome the best I can come up with is 759.89. CAN ANYONE HELP


----------



## RGALVEZ (Aug 21, 2009)

That seems to be the only DX. This is a very new DX since it appears that it was discovered in 2006. I would use 759.89


----------



## mdm58 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Ray


----------

